# 

## AF

1.         - -   .
2.            


    ,       ???

----------

:  -  (    -    : )    -,    -      .   -   -   ,     ,      .         -   -    -.

----------


## AF

> -,    -


-.    ?         ?!

----------

.
 ( )     (  )   - .
 ( ) -  : ()    ;  - :        ,          -  (  ).
  :      ?
         ?

----------


## AF

,      ,    .          -    () . 
     - - -      (   -   ,     ,    ?),   ,       ,      ,       156 .
, , ,           " -"

----------

-,  -   .6 .171  .
  (),     (    ).      ,   ,        -        .                 -     ,     (,  ,      ).
  :  ,     
   - (   )     (   - ,    ,  ,  ).

----------


## AF

- "... ,  "                (  ),

----------

,              ,  ?

----------


## AF

,      . ,            ,              .     -    ,          .       .  :Smilie:

----------

:Wow:  
,   !!!

----------


## AF

.    ,     .
  ,             ,  ,       .

----------

- :  

	 249.    ,    

	            ,       ,         .

  :
"  -       ()   ,  - ()       ,   -,      "" -.     :




                     21  2001 . N -6-03/404

	5.   -       (),     ()           - ,   .  -    ,       - ,   .   -           .

----------


## AF

> -.    ?         ?!


.         .     -,      ,  -   :Cool:      -    .        -     ,    ,            ,

----------

?    -    39  ...   -    (. 170  )

----------

?    -    39  ...   -   (. 170  )

----------

":   
:   23-05-03 20:33

      03-1-08/291/14-458
   ,  ,  :
"-  - ()     ?   5        (, ) )     3  168 .    - -   () \        -  ,    ()
    ,   -,   ,    ,  =   ,   ,       - ,      ."
    !
   ,          .

----------

